# ISO Jack in the Box onion rings recipe



## Caslon (Feb 8, 2012)

Jack in the Box is a US fast food drive thru restaurant chain.   I've searched copycat recipe sites for their breaded batter recipe with no luck yet.  Has anyone had their onion rings and had success recreating them at home?


----------

